# VIDEO: is this normal ?



## Coyote (Aug 5, 2016)

Look at it, especially at the end, she is shaking and having some spasms. It's a sphodromantis lineola. Is it normal ? And when she moves she seems to be trying to find a place to put her legs but she shakes while doing it...


----------



## Sarah K (Aug 5, 2016)

Looks pretty normal to me.


----------



## Digger (Aug 10, 2016)

About as normal as normal gets


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Aug 11, 2016)

Yep normal . . . well as normal as a mantis can be. =p

Her movements are a bit jerkier than usual because glass is slick and it isn't as easy to get a solid footing. Outside of that she is merely trying to figure out what sorcery is preventing her from crawling to you.


----------



## Coyote (Aug 12, 2016)

Krissim Klaw said:


> Yep normal . . . well as normal as a mantis can be. =p
> 
> Her movements are a bit jerkier than usual because glass is slick and it isn't as easy to get a solid footing. Outside of that she is merely trying to figure out what sorcery is preventing her from crawling to you.


she is a lot on the glass because there is no "wall" in her cage. Maybe i should add a background but i really dont like the exoterra one


----------



## CosbyArt (Aug 18, 2016)

Coyote said:


> she is a lot on the glass because there is no "wall" in her cage. Maybe i should add a background but i really dont like the exoterra one


Then use some sticks/dowels, strips of screen mesh or shelf-liner (from bottom to top), or similar. A glass container is not-recommended for various reasons, but without a good gripable material to reach the top mantids can run into problems with falls which leads to even more serious problems.


----------



## Precious (Sep 18, 2016)

Looks right as rain.  Mantids sway, wiggle, tap-dance, spasm and general trip out now and again!


----------

